# Router Bit Goo



## mushroom_john (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello all. I am new to the Router Forums, and fairly new to routing. I have a question about new bits. Some that I have seen come encased in what appears to be a blob of goo. How do you get it off? I find no help with the instructions that come with the bit, so either everyone is supposed to know already, or else maybe you just run the bit through some wood?? This doesn't sound very safe. Is there a type of solvent that could be used?

Thanks,


John
(aka, "The Mushroom")


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That's a protective coating for new bits.. Just peel it off.. You could clean the bit with mineral spirits..


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome mushroom_john
you will find everything and more on this site. 
it,s loaded with a lot of very useful information .  
lots of great people too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I use my pocket knife to remove the goo 
And I look forward to it every time I get a new bit,and it's the 1st thing I do, it gives me a chance to look over the bit b/4 I use it and b/4 it goes into the router bit box with the others.
The goo has a way of masking the true bit but if you are not going to use the bit right away just let it be.
They put it on to keep the water and air off the bit and to keep it sharp,as soon as they grind the bit they put the goo on.

It may take me 5 mins.sometimes to get it all off and under the bearing if the bit has one,but I can check the bearing out to make sure it's free and spins just right.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the router forums. A great place!

Corey


----------

